

Every Business Needs the Cloud, Period. - sathishmanohar
http://web.appstorm.net/general/opinion/every-business-needs-the-cloud-period/

======
bendemott
I don't think the cloud will ever fix poorly organized, poorly ran
organizations - just saying.

